# nigerian dwarf breeding now?



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

so i am thinking of just letting my buck out with a few select does for the month to see if i can get them pregnant. any thoughts? He is sold and will have to quarantine july first and so far the last month i havent noticed any heat signs so thinking maybe i am missing it since they dont show as much during this season? 
two will be does who have kidded before and two would be yearlings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you want them to get bred, no harm in trying. Nigerians are supposed to be year round breeders.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i was worried about not knowing the dates. anyone else pasture breed? i am hoping that the does would stay around the buck when they are in heat for at least a day so i can write down that date....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have a range. I do pasture breeding. You write down the first and last days that the buck was in with the girls.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

update- three does are bred, two havent come back into noticeable heat and one is too early too tell. i only had him with the girls for almost a month then took him back out. he was so bummed. the yearlings were not interested in him but that was expected as they seem to like the younger boys at first so they will be bred this fall.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you got them bred.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I pasture breed, I just write down the first day in and the last day out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------

